# ProFTPD 1.3.1 langsame Namensauflösung - beschleunigen?!



## rihocu2 (1. März 2009)

Das verbinden mit dem FTP dauert lange, also die Namensauflösung, seit der Installation schon. Sonst ist aber alles schnell, nur das verbinden dauert etwas.
*
Wie kann ich  ProFTPD 1.3.1 schneller machen/beschleunigen?* Jemand tipps welche werte ich anpassen sollte?

thx


----------



## dexcom (2. März 2009)

Zitat von rihocu2:


> *
> Wie kann ich  ProFTPD 1.3.1 schneller machen/beschleunigen?* Jemand tipps welche werte ich anpassen sollte?


Schau mal da... Wurde im Forum bereits behandelt.

Klick -> http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=62

cu

dexcom


----------



## rihocu2 (3. März 2009)

Danke dir, erst gings nicht kommt wahrscheinlich daher das man irgendwie bestimmte Reihenfolge machen muss, aber hab das einfach deine kopiert, echt der hammer, jetzt läufts super schnell ;-) *Danke!*

Nur eine Frage muss ich mir um die Meldung sorgen machen?

```
/etc/init.d/proftpd restart
Stopping ftp server: proftpd.
Starting ftp server: proftpd - warning: the DisplayFirstChdir directive is deprecated and will be removed in a future release.  Please use the DisplayChdir directive.
 - warning: handling possibly truncated configuration data at line 123 of '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf'
 - setting default address to 127.0.0.1
.
```


----------



## dexcom (3. März 2009)

*Schade*

So wie es aussieht passt meine ältere proftpd.conf nicht mehr ganz zu Deinem 1.3er Proftpd Server.

Du kannst aber noch versuchen, die Directive "DisplayFirstChdir" auf "DisplayChdir" zu ändern. Steht ja auch so in Deiner Ausgabe, das "DisplayFirstChdir" nicht mehr unterstützt wird.

Die zweite Meldung sagt mir jetzt auf die Schnelle nichts. Sorry...

Ansonsten bleibt Dir wohl nichts anderes übrig als Dich mit den Proftpd Directiven und ihre Bedeutung etwas zu beschäftigen.

cu

dexcom


----------



## rihocu2 (3. März 2009)

passt schon, läuft rasend . thx.


----------

